# Layout Design Help



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

First of all, it's HO Scale!
I'm gonna be creating a layout on my pool table. I'm gonna place a piece of ply wood over so you can't seen the table. I don't know what design I want to make! That's the problem! I have sort of an idea, I want to have a small city on in the inside and have a logging type train railway that hauls oil, grain, and of course logs (since I live in Canada). I measured my pool table and got 55" x 99" (it could be 55" x 100" I don't know). I also did some calculating and it had an area space of 5445 squared. (I think, I forget some math lol). I will be using Atlas Code 100 track too. So can someone show me a design/plan of a model railroad by 55" x 99".


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Give me a day or two and I'll have something done up in AnyRail. I'll be on the road the next few days, but I'll have some time to work something out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mgutsch (Dec 29, 2010)

I am new at this, but if you go to ModelRailroader.com they have a free Track Plan Database with 535 track plans. Maybe you will find one that comes close to meeting your needs.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe, but I still need the space of 55 inches by 99 inches.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's an initial layout. Logging area in a mountain (although short) and a grain tower next to the town. Unfortunately you wont be abe to use big buildings on such a small layout, but you could handle both logging and grain industries if just on a small scale.

I've added both a JPEG and the AnyRail file. If anyone doesnt have AnyRail, you can still see what I did and for those that have AnyRail, feel free to make changes if you want to.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Forgot to mention I used Atlas Code 100 track so if you want a list of track pieces, let me know.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Forgot to mention I used Atlas Code 100 track so if you want a list of track pieces, let me know.


Yes, I will be using Atlas Track Code 100 so you can send me a list of track pieces.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

what is the minimum radius that u want for ur layout.the above lay is great but i would run two main loops so u can always have one loco running on the outside loop while moving cars in and out of the other lines


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Track & Objects
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 23 3/8".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 26 19/32".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 32 5/8".	1
281, H0 Atlas Code 100 281 #4. Left turnout 9". (custom)	1
282, H0 Atlas Code 100 282 #4. Right turnout 9". (custom)	1
821, H0 Atlas Code 100 821. Straight 9".	19
823, H0 Atlas Code 100 823. Straight 3".	1
833, H0 Atlas Code 100 833. Curve radius 18", angle 30º	6
836, H0 Atlas Code 100 836. Curve radius 22", angle 22.5º	16
843, H0 Atlas Code 100 843. Buffer/Bumper 3 5/8".	3
850, H0 Atlas Code 100 850 Snap. Left turnout 9". (remote)	1

Total track length: 42 1/2 '

You can sub out the 9" straight pieces in the long stretches with flex track. I just use the 9"ers so if I want to tweak the layout later, I can without removing large sections of track.

I can work a deal with two loops, but I thought the little mountain thing would be cool for the logging scene. If I add another loop, it might be too tight to add the switch backs without having a good part of the inside track covered. Never said it couldnt be done, I just dont like having alot of hidden track. Personal preference though.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Similar to what I did before, just double looped with the logging track over top the inside loop. Not the prettiest and this would require alot of landscaping to make it look good, but it's an option.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Similar to what I did before, just double looped with the logging track over top the inside loop. Not the prettiest and this would require alot of landscaping to make it look good, but it's an option.


Thanks, I like this one better, but I'm gonna need to do alot of landscaping like you said. What materials should I use for the Mountains? And how do I make a track go up hill smoothly?
Also what should I use for good tunnels?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

You can use the pink or blue styrofoam from the hardware sore as the structure for the mountain and tunnels. Get the general shape and use plaster cloth to smooth it all out.

To transition the tracks, just layer the foam and gradually shave the slope down avoiding sharp angles at the top and bottom of the slope. I used 4% for the inclines so it shouldnt be too hard to transition. Just be sure to keep the switch level so you dont have issues with the cars coming in/out of the switch.

The tunnels can be formed with foam and finished up wth plaster cloth and the prefabbed tunnel arches. I gave you 4 inches over the bottom track which should be ok for most locos/cars. You can bring the upper track up, but it'll make the incline steeper. Not an issue if you are using a small switcher or Shay with traction tires and only a few cars in tow. But anything else or if the cars are too heavy, the loco wont climb without slipping the wheels.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> You can use the pink or blue styrofoam from the hardware sore as the structure for the mountain and tunnels. Get the general shape and use plaster cloth to smooth it all out.
> 
> To transition the tracks, just layer the foam and gradually shave the slope down avoiding sharp angles at the top and bottom of the slope. I used 4% for the inclines so it shouldnt be too hard to transition. Just be sure to keep the switch level so you dont have issues with the cars coming in/out of the switch.
> 
> The tunnels can be formed with foam and finished up wth plaster cloth and the prefabbed tunnel arches. I gave you 4 inches over the bottom track which should be ok for most locos/cars. You can bring the upper track up, but it'll make the incline steeper. Not an issue if you are using a small switcher or Shay with traction tires and only a few cars in tow. But anything else or if the cars are too heavy, the loco wont climb without slipping the wheels.


Thanks for all the info. Do you know the height of the mountain, or the most suitable height for it.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Whatever you want it to be, I 'spose. I wouldnt make it much more than 6-7" otherwise it'll look weird. But that's for the overall mountain, not the track height. The track at its highest point was set at 4 1/4" with the switchback at about 3". So for the mountain I'd say start a little tall then shave it down so it looks good to you. To get an idea of what the foam will look like before adding the plaster cloth, get the blue Shop towels from an auto parts store or Walmart. Get a few damp (NOT dripping wet) and drape them on the foam. They'll kinda follow the same lines the plaster cloth will, but they wont be as messy to remove if you dont like they way it looks.

Beyond that, its up to you how this turns out. And feel free to make changes to the layout, you wont hurt my feelings. I like doing track planning, but what I see on the computer screen is completely different than what comes out on the actual layout.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Whatever you want it to be, I 'spose. I wouldnt make it much more than 6-7" otherwise it'll look weird. But that's for the overall mountain, not the track height. The track at its highest point was set at 4 1/4" with the switchback at about 3". So for the mountain I'd say start a little tall then shave it down so it looks good to you. To get an idea of what the foam will look like before adding the plaster cloth, get the blue Shop towels from an auto parts store or Walmart. Get a few damp (NOT dripping wet) and drape them on the foam. They'll kinda follow the same lines the plaster cloth will, but they wont be as messy to remove if you dont like they way it looks.
> 
> Beyond that, its up to you how this turns out. And feel free to make changes to the layout, you wont hurt my feelings. I like doing track planning, but what I see on the computer screen is completely different than what comes out on the actual layout.


Thanks, how would I make the incline for the train to climb? What kind of track?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^For that one, you'll have to dig around the site to see what others have done. I dont have any pictures of stuff I've done personally, but there are many on here who do have pics and some good writeups on doing slopes.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Evan said:


> Thanks, how would I make the incline for the train to climb?


If it will be covered with ground cover (hill, soil, ballast, etc.), you can cut a ramp out of 2" thick extruded polystyrene foam ... basically, a long/slender triangle whose height matches your required rise, and whose length matches the horizontal runway length (or circumference) of your intended track run.

Then, cut the ramp into slices about 1-1/4" thick, like a loaf of bread. Number each one. Finally, hot-glue the slices down along your intended path, with the inside-radius edges abutting each other. The end result will be a smooth incline following your intended curves.

TJ


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg what track pieces did you use for the second Layout?
Can you post them?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Track & Objects
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 23 1/4".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 23 1/8".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 27 15/16".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 3 15/16".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 34 9/32".	1
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 35 15/16".	1
281, H0 Atlas Code 100 281 #4. Left turnout 9". (custom)	4
282, H0 Atlas Code 100 282 #4. Right turnout 9". (custom)	3
821, H0 Atlas Code 100 821. Straight 9".	20
822, H0 Atlas Code 100 822. Straight 6".	3
823, H0 Atlas Code 100 823. Straight 3".	3
833, H0 Atlas Code 100 833. Curve radius 18", angle 30º	6
836, H0 Atlas Code 100 836. Curve radius 22", angle 22.5º	32
843, H0 Atlas Code 100 843. Buffer/Bumper 3 5/8".	3

Total track length: 67 25/32 '


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I replace the flex track with normal track?


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Track & Objects
> 168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 23 1/4".	1
> 168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 23 1/8".	1
> 168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 27 15/16".	1
> ...


Atlas 22" Curve Radius is a little nuts! Buying 32 of those are $240, would it be better just to use flex track??


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure thing! I just use the individual track pieces on the AnyRail so I dont get weird angles or curve radiuses. Basically to keep it neat and clean. But for the actual layout, I'd use flextrack since it is alot cheaper and much easier to install.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Sure thing! I just use the individual track pieces on the AnyRail so I dont get weird angles or curve radiuses. Basically to keep it neat and clean. But for the actual layout, I'd use flextrack since it is alot cheaper and much easier to install.


Thanks for all the help up to this point! 
What tool do you use to get the certain angle while placing the flex track? Or do you just do it until it looks good?


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

There we go. I circled what will be flex track in red.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a little quick update. I know what I'm gonna do now. 

First I will lay all the track. (by the way, should I lay corkbed?)

Then I'll shape the tunnel using styrofoam.

After that I will made balls out of newspaper (etc...) and lay them for the mountain and plaster cloth it. 

For the track on the mountain I will smooth the plaster cloth and place a small straight piece of styrofoam so I can lay the track. 

Finally after thats done I will just paint, add details, work on the town and the Wood mill and I'll be go to go.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

good plan. looking good at this point. please post update pics and stuff so we can see too. looks like it will be e very fun layout.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Just an update! Long time since I've posted! I got all the the Flex Track right now (may have to get more, don't know how much I currently have) and corkbed. I already started the tunnels, one of them is finished (although I may redo it). I probably won't start working on it till November (kind of a Winter project) but will keep updated with pictures... Man that mountain will be hard to make!? Should I use NIMT's way with the screen mesh? I thought it would be better, but it may be hard to form the mountain with it. Any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of different ways to make a mountain (foam, plaster cloth, screen, etc.), but I thought NIMT's screen way (and his detailed tutorial thread) offered a clear, cost-effective approach.

You can use plywood forms (or any other somewhat-rigid material) within the mountain to help create a few controlling "contour section cuts" before you cover the top layer with screen. That might help you govern the overall topography a bit.

TJ


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking of. Using plywood poles to hold up the mountain in the middle to make the shape. Then I will use the Woodland Scenics inclines to make the incline going through the mountain.


----------

